# Briggs Governor Question



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a 2400 watt Craftsman generator powered by a Briggs 135212 0160 01 engine or very similar (engine number tag is missing). The original governor spring (on left in Pic), was stretched out, and replacements are not available. So I improvised and made couple homemade springs. Installed one and set RPM to 3600 under load. However, when the load is removed the engine overspeeds to about 4100 RPM. Do I need a heavier spring on the governor or a lighter one? Or is there something else I am missing?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You need one with the correct tension. Briggs p/n 691817 or 262285 (old #)

Here's one:

Parts and Diagrams for Briggs and Stratton 135212-0160-01

and here is another:

BRIGGS AND STRATTON 691817 GOVERNOR SPRING


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

aandpdan said:


> You need one with the correct tension. Briggs p/n 691817 or 262285 (old #)
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> ...



LawnMowerPros.com, $6.95 for the spring, bad enough, $5.95 shipping, unconscionable, I'll pass. Corporate greed.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Try your local small engine dealer. Mine is very reasonable. 
The point is, it is available.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

aandpdan said:


> Try your local small engine dealer. Mine is very reasonable.
> The point is, it is available.


Two local dealers did not have the spring and both said they could not get it. A number of online dealers don't have it either. 

I was hoping could chime in as to whether my homemade spring is too stiff or too light. I am thinking its too stiff.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Too stiff.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

aandpdan said:


> Too stiff.


Thank you.


----------



## 66manoj11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Mcgiiver said:


> I have a 2400 watt Craftsman generator powered by a Briggs 135212 0160 01 engine or very similar (engine number tag is missing). The original governor spring (on left in Pic), was stretched out, and replacements are not available. So I improvised and made couple homemade springs. Installed one and set RPM to 3600 under load. However, when the load is removed the engine overspeeds to about 4100 RPM. Do I need a heavier spring on the governor or a lighter one? Or is there something else I am missing?


hi friend I think you do not have proper tension springs first you get that otherwise whole system may go down..


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

Before you scream corporate greed, let me just say, the parts cost money. Dealers don't get the parts for free and don't get to ship them for free. Let's go one further.... You go to work expecting to make a profit. If you made no profit at your work you wouldn't go to work. They are in business to make a profit (profit is not a dirty word), not to subsidize you. 

Regarding your question, set your rpms under no load but install the correct spring first. Otherwise it may not run fast enough under load.


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 23, 2013)

Sears10/6 said:


> Before you scream corporate greed, let me just say, the parts cost money. Dealers don't get the parts for free and don't get to ship them for free. Let's go one further.... You go to work expecting to make a profit. If you made no profit at your work you wouldn't go to work. They are in business to make a profit (profit is not a dirty word), not to subsidize you.
> 
> Regarding your question, set your rpms under no load but install the correct spring first. Otherwise it may not run fast enough under load.


I am the first to support and understand profit. However, the greed is real and oppressive. Recently needed a head gasket, Shopped around and found it at my usual parts store, for $3 + change, but that was 20 miles away. So I call the close-by store, they have it, Bought is for $9 +change. Assuming the first guy is in business to make money, and is at $3, is the second guy entitled to a 300% rate of return?


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mcgiiver said:


> I am the first to support and understand profit. However, the greed is real and oppressive. Recently needed a head gasket, Shopped around and found it at my usual parts store, for $3 + change, but that was 20 miles away. So I call the close-by store, they have it, Bought is for $9 +change. Assuming the first guy is in business to make money, and is at $3, is the second guy entitled to a 300% rate of return?


Business owners are the only people not allowed to make that much money. Assuming you work, let me suggest you wouldn't go to work if you only made 3x what it cost you to go to work. Besides, you are assuming all expenses are equal for the 2 shops. I have to wonder if you ended up with a cheap aftermarket gasket vs an oem. Just a thought. 

On the other hand, perhaps that dealer is just plain evil. 

But remember, most people go to work each day and it costs them a mere few bucks, yet they bring home a lot more than 3x that. If you live within 10 minutes from work it wouldn't cost much to get there. Assuming you work 8 hours at minimum wage, you would make $58. If you make even $10.00 an hour it's $80 per day. For the average person it costs less than 10% of their pay to get to work. So if I owned an auto repair shop (I don't) and sold you a part for even 3x my cost, and you find out....... Plus, I'm paying insurance, utilities, stocking large quantized of parts so you can walk in and buy the parts as soon as you need them, usually a major expense for software, investing in tools (and lots of special tools), expensive training and the list goes on and on as far as expenses. And each year there seems to be some new expense. But sure, that dealer must be the evil monster. Let's believe that. 

If you could make as much money owning a business vs working for someone else, everyone would own a business.


----------

